
Postage for PostgreSQL - a free, open, fast replacement for pgadmin - justintocci
The dev team hopes you like it, but we hope you complain about any issues even more.
======
homarp
Hi,

at least you should

a) offer screenshots

b) indicate the license in the landing page (Apache)

c) link to your github repo:
[https://github.com/nunziotocci/postage](https://github.com/nunziotocci/postage)

d) finally, I am not sure "What would make an admin app for PostgreSQL a must
have? Is there some feature that psql has that Postage needs? We need to hear
what you have to say! Call us at (817) 503-9545." is the most appropriate
channel for HN audience. Somehow, "create an issue on github" might be more
audience friendly.

And maybe offer a linux client to download

And your landing page html with paragraphs coming from left to right is
annoying.

~~~
justintocci
we'll address a,b and c Monday. i don't see any reason to completely drop the
offer of phone support. No one has to use it. Our emails are all listed on the
contact page.

Hmm, the source version is linux and bsd compatible, we'll make that explicit
on the site as well.

We'll also remove the animations Monday.

Thank you for your feedback. Let us know if we can ever return the favor.

------
justintocci
[http://www.workflowproducts.com/postage.html](http://www.workflowproducts.com/postage.html)

